# What material was used to get this texture ?



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Whenever I spray pre mix " span lite " my globs are always smooth looking . I have to try and get close to this style of texture . If you look close , it kinda has a bit of roughness to the globe . Almost like it has a bit of ruff Tex in it . Any ideas how to get close to this ? I'm using a Marshall town style hopper .m


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's another


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Powdered wall texture?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like USG Texture 12, but you could just get some silica sand and add it to your texture mud.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the quick responses . Next question ....what is "silica sand"? The repair I'm doing is in a corner of a bedroom , 24 inches X 16 inches right in front of a window . He's painting the ceiling after I'm done . 

I googled #12 and this came up https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/...ng/textures/usg-sheetrock-spray-textures.html

Which I don't think I can get in my town on short notice


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

It's been a few years since I used Texture 12, who knows if it's still produced. Silica sand...http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...446377319-c-5648.htm?tid=-4100688095655573418 Might have to play around with it on the mud to sand ratio, just depends on what was originally sprayed on.


----------



## johnnyblazedesings (Feb 2, 2016)

Regular mud all purpose


----------

